# Peugeot 106 (1992) not starting.



## djlv106 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi,

I read through some of the threads regarding peugeot 106 (1992) issues. But can't find anything about one that runs well but just sometimes doesn't start.
The 106 has been mainly good but recently had moments when it just didn't want to start without a push start. When trying, the lights come on but the engine doesn't kick over, no noise at all. The battery has been checked.
I'm thinking it could be the spark plug, but don't really know.
Can anyone help?
thanks,
djlv106


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds like a starter problem.If it was plugs fuel etc a push wounldn't help.check for relay power to the starter.Have a helper turn the key and check the small wire for power with a test light.Also try hitting the starter while your helper turns the key.Maybe you'll get a bingo.


----------



## djlv106 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply.
I'm not mechanically savy so I'm having a problem finding the starter motor on my Peugeot 106 (1992).
I looked around on the web and found the following about where to find it.
"The starter on a peugeot 106 is located at the back of the engine block on the right side. Very difficult to locate from above, since it is below the intake/airfilter equipment. From below it is easier. Take of the right front wheel and jack the car up or go underneath in a pit. There you will find the starter and one may see the electrcal connections to it. It is fastened with two bolts underneath (at the rear side of the starter and one on top going through the transmission block."

Which sounds like hitting it during ignition to be difficult if not totally dangerous.
Can it be right?

Thanks,
djlv106


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

Sometimes you can hit the starter with an extension handle or other long rod.A few taps is sometime all thats needed to help diag a bad starter.If your lucky it will try to start when you hit it with a helper holding the key in the start position.(In neutral with feet on clutch and brake pedals!)Always be safe,if you feel uncomfortable then it's time to get pro help.
Good luck Cardoc


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning djlv106, in view of the year model of that vehicle I would suspect you could almost just go ahead and prepare to replace that starter after trying Cardoc's suggestion.
In all likelihood it is past it's useby considering regular useage pattern over the years.

The brushes are possibly worn or the solenoid is possibly sticking so cardocs suggestion is that a tap my enable the thing to possibly work.

You could use the idea of a test lamp on the solenoid wire (small one) to confirm it is receiving power first, before replacing or repairing that starter though.

Those Pugeots are nice machines.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## djlv106 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info cardoc and qldit.
Its helpful. lately, I haven't had the starting problem so I haven't had a chance to do any 'hitting". Not too sound too dumb but is it possible that the starting problems had to do with the weather. Currently its been sunny, while when i was having problems we had lots of rain. If yes, then does that mean I don't need to change the starter motor, and just expect not to drive (or push) when its raining?
Thanks,
djlv106


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Evening djlv106, it is possible that marginal clearances, expansion etc could have effect weather dependent, but more likely it is the praying you have been doing every time you turn the key! LOL!

At least you know where you are at, and don't worry, you can bet it will finally fail at the worst possible moment and conditions! (at least that is my experience with these kinds of problems)

Best of Luck old chap.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree with Qldit-always at the worst times.Could be moisture affecting a connection but most likely it's the starter.How are the battery terminal connections.
Good luck,Cardoc


----------

